# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Nombra tu mago favorito

## AlberyKous

La idea es que nombres tu mago o ilusionista favorito y que sea uno por categoría.

Con esto se podría formar una especia de encuesta con los que mas se repitan.

Parto yo.

*Cartomago*: Juan Tamariz
*Ilusionista*: David Copperfield

----------


## Moss

Tommy Wonder. The one & only 1.

----------


## ilusionao

Yo solo uno, Tony Slydini.

----------


## tramp

Si hubieras dicho el mejor no sabria que responder, pero mi favorito fue Pepe Carroll, bueno y lo sigue siendo aunque ya no este.

----------


## albertoile

Para mi solo hay uno Dani Daortiz

----------


## Dramagic

Kaps, siempre Kaps.

----------


## Mago_Sam

Pepe Carroll y David Coperfield

----------


## sann

Alberykous, aunque lo que mas practico es la magia de cerca quiero creer que soy ilusionista.

Creo que kaps juntaria la magia de cerca y la de escena en una sola persona la perfeccion.

Pero como no procede repetir... Barrere para casa y me quedo con mi querido Arturo de Ascanio.

----------


## Barlow

Pepe Carroll, sin dudarlo un momento

----------


## Iban

Ay, bestiecillas, qué perdidos andáis...

The Professor.

----------


## Iban

Ay, bestiecillas, qué perdidos andáis...

The Professor.

----------


## joselillo1980

Vernon sin duda!!!

----------


## darkd

Tecnicamente Carroll, de maestria Vernon, y gracioso como el solo Tamariz

----------


## sujetom

¿Valgo yo? Ah no, espera...

Me encantan los estilos de Piedrahita por cómo sabe usar la palabra tal y como la usa en sus monólogos y Dani Daortiz por esa naturalidad con la que todo pasa en sus manos.

----------


## Iban

> ¿Valgo yo? Ah no, espera...
> 
> Me encantan los estilos de Piedrahita por cómo sabe usar la palabra tal y como la usa en sus monólogos y Dani Daortiz por esa naturalidad con la que todo pasa en sus manos.


Sin buscarlo en Internet, dime un mago que tenga al menos 55 (o que ya haya muerto), y que sea extranjero.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Sin buscarlo en Internet, dime un mago que tenga al menos 55 (o que ya haya muerto), y que sea extranjero.


¿55 años?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5839i usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Marvel

Es que también tiene que ver el discurso. Los que no sabemos inglés lo tenemos más difícil para apreciar la magia de los magos anglófonos, si no está traducido, doblado (que se puede apreciar, pero complica mucho el no entender a veces que está pasando y resta "admiración"), o son cosas muy visuales.

----------


## sujetom

Iban, que haya muerto no sabría decir una lista muy grande, pero el Profesor Dai Vernon por supuesto, Houdini, Houdin, Thurston, Hofst...(sabes quien es, no me acuerdo de escribirlo :S), Tony Slydini, y así; de pronto esos son, espero no tener que matar magos estranjeros para agrandar la lista!! Y mayores de 55... Eso me cuesta más porque no me acuerdo de sus nombres, pero Penn y Teller creo que pasan ya esas edades, Rene Lavand pues aunque habla español, no es de España jejeje, y en 14 años te digo a David Blaine :P

----------


## sujetom

Me acababa de acordar de Marlo y Bobo, pero igual ya no vale :P
Pero he de decir que lo que a mi me gusta de Luispi y Daortiz es (a partes de entenderles más fluidamente) es que su estilo me entretiene y hasta me mete tanto dentro de lo que pasa que olvido las técnicas y me convierto en un profano para disfrutar de lo que ocurra; que por supuesto me gustan otros magos,  como Carroll cuando maneja a los espectadores en el escenario (o manejaba D: ) y hace ese humor que me ha hecho reirme y disfrutar (de su magia también, fascinante), o como Vernon maneja las cartas, y los cubiletes (y todo :O) o como Cardini (se me olvido nombrarle pero me acabo de acordar de aquella rutina) hace manipulación con cigarros humeantes, que te vuelve loco la mirada y ya no sabes de donde salen los cigarros porque te deja embaucado, y mil ejemplos más; pero personalmente, los primeros que me han venido, de los que más conozco su trabajo y más me gusta su estilo son Luis y Dani, y aunque me tacheis de maguillo moderno, añado a mi lista a Justin Flom, Calen Morelli, Bizarro, Daniel Madison, Erick Jones, Messado, Dan & Dave, Justin Willman, James Galea, y muchos más, porque sí, porque son creativos, porque son nuevos, dinámicos y buenos, y porque lo que veo me gusta ¡Y no soy profano!

----------


## Iban

Ay, estos jóvenes... Nos hacéis sentir viejos. :-D

Sujetom, perdóname por haberte puesto a prueba, tenía una duda: si tu preferencia era por afinidad, o por desconocimiento. Me ha quedado claro que por afinidad, con lo que... ay... vuelves a hacernos sentir viejos...

¡Un saludo!

;-)

----------


## sujetom

¿¡Viejos?! Solo sabéis mas, y claro, ¿quién se fía de un novato?, hay que poner pruebas, que igual hacéis que aprenda muuucho, que para eso estoy aquí, así que ale, ¡A aprender! ¡Y a enseñar!

----------


## Iban

La edad no da sabiduría, no te equivoques... La edad da arrugas, y punto pelota.

----------


## Barlow

Escuchando lo que decís me doy cuenta de lo poco que conozco

----------


## Iban

> Escuchando lo que decís me doy cuenta de lo poco que conozco


Deberes para esta semana: averiguar quién es Ricky Jay y ver todos los vídeos que podáis de él.

----------


## Barlow

Gracias, me pongo a ello :-)

----------


## loloelmago

divicil lo del mago favorito...rene lavand, gea,tamariz,williamson...y dejo un montón atras.

----------


## luis dias derfe

Lo tengo claro.Para mi seria el añorado Pepe Carroll.Lo dominaba todo o casi todo,tanto las tecnicas(empalmes,pases,mis direction,...) como el material que utilizaba(cartas,pañuelos,aros,...) y por supuesto el humor.Fijaros si fue un genio, no solo en la magia, que un año le dieron el galardon de mejor presentador de tv por hacer un programa de ...humor.

----------


## Mat

Coincido. Hay grandísimos magos a los que admiro, pero si me ofrecieran el don de hacer magia como el mago que yo eligiese, seria: Pepe Carroll !!!

----------


## ericmelvin10

En mi infancia tamariz era mi preferido.
De algo más mayor recuerdo con estupefaccion haber visto y alucinado con copperfield.
Ahora ya de mayorcito daortiz me encanta, el amado/odiado a partes iguales Ygal Mesika, que la verdad me ha aportado bastante...

----------


## magorod

Juan Tamariz, David Copperfield

----------


## Altareum

Llego un poco tarde a esto, pero comento igual =P

La verdad es que admiro a muchos, por un tema afectivo son Tamariz y El Gran Falugi (que no se si lo conocerán por acá) y mi profe Jorge Truve (quien no dejaba de sorprenderme).

Fuera de lo afectivo, son varios: Tamariz, Penn & Teller (por su magia y su no magia), Lance Burton, David Roth, Topaz.... y bueno creo que es dificil tener un favorito, pero si tengo muchos, cada cual se destaca de diferente forma!

----------


## Kid Yanagi

Bueno...no sé si llego muy tarde pero no hay nadie como el maestro Tamariz xD

----------

